# Abo-Betrug, was nun?



## simsim (17 November 2010)

Ich habe auf einer englischsprachigen erotikseite ein schnupperangebot  von 1€ für zwei Tage in Anspruch genommen und es ist gestanden, dass das  angebot nach zwei tagen zu einem abo von 39.95€ wird.
ich habe dann drei tage gewartet und habe keine zugangsdaten erhalten,  noch wurde etwas abgebucht. Am Montag dann wurde rückwirkend auf Freitag  der 1€ Euro abgebucht und gleichzeitig die 39,95€ mit dem Montagsdatum.   Die Zugangsdaten für die Seite haben ich bis heute nicht erhalten. 
Ich bin dann zur Bank gegangen und habe die Buchung dann sperren lassen.
Die Firma beginnt mir jetzt zu drohen mit Inkasso und Mahngebühren.
Ich schrieb dennen, dass ich bis heute keine Zugangsdaten erhalten habe  und deswegen nicht bereit bin zu zahlen, worauf sie mir sagten, ich muss  mich an den homepage-betreiber wenden, sie sind nur für das geld  verantwortlich und haben mit den zugangsdaten nichts zu tun!

Wie soll ich vorgehen?
Bin ich im Recht nicht zu zahlen, oder muss ich es tun, obwohl ich keine  Zugangsdaten erhalten habe und somit auch nicht schnuppern konnte. Und  ich konnte ja auch nicht über das wochenede wissen, dass sie mir  rückwirkend am freitag  den 1€ abbuchen(Ohne zugangsdaten), welches ich  erst am montag mitkriegen konnte und dadurch gleichzeitig am montag  schon die 39,95€ mir auch abgezogen wurden!

Echt scheisse so etwas


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (17 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man seine Kontodaten nicht an unbekannte Personen und Firmen rausgibt, kann man unberechtigte Lastschriften zurückholen.
Es kommen dann bestimmt weitere Drohungen per Email und Post. Jedoch ist erfahrungsgemäß das Ignorieren der Drohschreiben recht erfolgversprechend.
Irgendwann geben die mit ihrer Abzockmasche auf.


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Irgendwie sind die Informationen ein bißchen dünn.
Es riecht zwar nach Abofalle aber wenn keiner weiß wer darin involviert ist wirst Du keinen anderen Tipp bekommen können als Dir z.B. die Links in meiner Signatur durchzulesen unds zu gucken was davon auf Deinen Fall paßt oder nicht. Oder Du gehst mit dem Vorgang zu einem Anwalt/Verbraucherzentrale.
Eine individuelle und persönliche Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier aus gesetzlichen Gründen eh nicht geben


----------



## simsim (17 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Ich gehen davon aus, dass ein Vertrag dadurch gekennzeichnet ist, dass beide parteien die vertragsbedingungen erfüllen.
Ich, in dem ich zahle
und der vertragspartner in dem er mir die dienstleistung gewährt, für die ich gezahlt habe.
wenn ich aber zahle und die dienstleistung nicht in anspruch nehmen kann, dann hat mein vertragspartner vertragsbruch begangen und ich denke, dass es nur recht ist, wenn ich dann die Geldüberweisung sperre!
Liege ich da falsch?

Wenn der Vertragspartner seine Vertragsbedingungen erfüllt hätte und mir die ZUgangsdaten zugeschickt hätte, dann hätte ich auch die Schnuppertage konsumiert und bei gefallen, vielleicht auch das Abo in Anspruch genommen.
Aber da ich die Zugangsdaten nicht erhalten habe, fühlte ich mich betrogen und habe deswegen die Transaktion gestoppt.
Es kann ja nichts falsch daran sein.

Falls es wem interessiert: ich habe den testzugang für 1€ bei  h****.com  konsumieren wollen und bezahlt habe ich über webbilling.com

aber, wie gesagt bis dato keine zugangsdaten erhalten und deswegen die transaktion sperren lassen.

webbilling hat argumentiert, dass sie nur für das geld verantwortlich sind und ich h****.cpm 
Wo ist da die Logik, zuerst zahlen über webbilling, die mir dann am montag rückwirkend auf freitag den 1€ und gleichzeitig die 39,95€ für das abo abziehen, ich aber keine Zugangsdaten erhalte?

Das perverse daran ist, ich habe im Internet die Telefonnummer von webbilling (in hamburg) herausgefunden, habe sie angerufen und zuerst haben sie freundlich mit mir gesprochen und gesagt, dass sie das klären werden, als aber nichts passierte, rief ich nocheinmal an und sie stellten sich deppert und sagten, sie sind hier falsch, wir sind nicht webbilling.com, wir sind webbilling GmbH und haben damit nichts zu tun. 
Ich sagte, aber ich doch vor kurzem unter der gleichen nummer mit ihnen telefoniert. Und sie antworteten mir, das ist eine Lüge und legten auf!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Wenn sie ihren Vertragsteil nicht erfüllt haben, dann bin ich im Recht, die Überweisung zu sperren!?


----------



## technofreak (17 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

der angebliche Betreiber  derSeite 


> Cordiacon Developments Ltd (P.V) Unit 5, 15-17 Caledonian Road P.O. Box 206 London N1 9DX
> Gilboa Ltd, Unit 6, 15-17 Caledonian Road, PO Box 299, London N1 9DX



Domain anonym registriert


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Der Payment-Dienstleister sitzt in den Niederlanden. Also durchaus möglich, dass Du da die falschen Leute an der Strippe hattest. Die Argumentation ist typisch, ändert jedoch nichts an der problematischen Forderung. Ich würde mir folgende Fragen stellen:
Nach welchem Recht soll da eigentlich ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein?
Was wäre für eine korrekte Vertragsanbahnung alles notwendig?
Wo müssten die überhaupt klagen um an Dein Geld zu kommen?
Und wer müsste da überhaupt klagen?


----------



## simsim (18 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

wg. niederlande.
zuerst habe ich mit denen telefoniert, wo sie mir sofort den abo (für die nächsten monate) kündigten per mail, also war es auf jeden fall die richtige firma, die mit sitz in hamburg, den deutschprachigen raum betreut.

als ich dann nochmal anrief (sprach sogar mit der gleichen person) unter der gleichen nummer, dass ich nicht nur das wollte, sondern, dass, wie am telefon vorher vereinbart, sie mir auch das geld zurücküberweisen sollen (was sie ja am telefon zuerst noch zustimmten, weil es probleme mit den zugangsdaten gab) weil ich keine zugangsdaten erhielt, stellten sie sich unwissend und sagten, dass es eine lüge sei, dass ich vorher mit ihnen telefonierte und legten auf.

für mich ist es eindeutig klar, dass es die firma ist, weil sonst hätten sie mir nicht das abo gekündigt, eine minute nach dem ersten telefonat und auch die person war die gleiche. 
beim zweiten anruf, wo ich eben wegen der anderen telefonischen vereinbarung anrief (geldzurücküberweisung), sagte mir die gleiche person (eine dame), dass ich falsch bin und sie nichts damit zu tun haben.

sehr sehr skurril.

etwas positives gibt es ja: Das wird mir eine Lehre sein


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*



simsim schrieb:


> etwas positives gibt es ja: Das wird mir eine Lehre sein


Ja.

Das grundsätzliche Problem bei solch dubiosen Angeboten: Es ist kaum herauszufinden, wer überhaupt Seitenbetreiber ist. Man kann auch nirgends ersehen, wo und wie man überhaupt wirksam kündigen kann. Man hat also quasi ein Lifetime-Abo zu 39,90€ pro Monat (obwohl es ohne Probemitgliedschaft nur 24,95€ kosten würde) bis man herausgefunden hat, wie man den Rotz wieder von der Backe kriegt. Wahrscheinlich geht aber auch das nur über den Billinganbieter. Genau darum sollte man sich aber im Vorfeld kümmern, wenn man so ein "Schnupperangebot” wahrnimmt.

Was die Seiten des Betreibers und des Billinganbieters auch noch bewusst offen lassen: Wann fängt diese 2-tägige Probemitgliedschaft überhaupt an? Vor bzw. ohne dem Kunden die Möglichkeit einzuräumen, überhaupt auf das Angebot zugreifen zu können? Das wird kaum möglich sein, oder? Wenn mangels Zugangsdaten die Probemitgliedschaft überhaupt nicht anlaufen kann, dann ist auch immer noch Zeit, sämtliche Erklärungen zu widerrufen. Und dann würde ich meinem Geld auch nicht hinterherlaufen, wenn ich die Lastschrift einfach stornieren kann.


----------



## simsim (18 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Eine kleine Aktualisierung:

Habe heute eine MAILER-DAEMON... failure notice erhalten, wo steht, dass webbilling meine Mails nicht erhalten hat!

Das lustige dabei ist, ich habe in meinem Posteingang, die mails, wo sie auf die mails (die sie jetzt angeblich nicht erhalten haben) reagiert haben und mir zurückgeschrieben haben.

Meine Frage ist, könne sie die Mails aus meinem Posteingang zurückrufen/löschen, so dass ich ihre Antworten nicht mehr habe?


----------



## Goblin (18 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*



> Meine Frage ist, könne sie die Mails aus meinem Posteingang zurückrufen/löschen, so dass ich ihre Antworten nicht mehr habe?


 
Wie soll das denn gehen ? Nee können die net. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Deinen Wohnungsschlüssel und das PW nicht haben 

Ich würd auf diesen ganzen Blödsinn gar nicht mehr reagieren


----------



## simsim (18 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Ich hoffe, dass das nicht geht. Aber ich habe gehört (gerüchteweise), dass e-mails, wie auch immer zurückgerufen werden können.

Du meinst, das geht nicht!
Ich hoffe, du hast recht!:thumb:

Ja, ich werde darauf eh nicht mehr reagieren. Aber als Rookie im Forum und bei solchen Problemen, bin ich noch ein wenig unsicher.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (19 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*



simsim schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das nicht geht. Aber ich habe gehört (gerüchteweise), dass e-mails, wie auch immer zurückgerufen werden können.



Gerüchten zufolge können Webseitenbetreiber über die IP die Anschrift ermitteln....

Denk mal nach....... Du benutzt einen Email-Client (Outlook und Co.), dann liegt die Mail bei Dir auf dem Rechner


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Es gab mal vor etlichen Jahren als man sich noch in *geschlossene Systemen wie AOL* einwählte dort innerhalb des AOL-Systems die Möglichkeit eine Mail zurückzuholen solange der Empfänger sie noch nicht gelesen hatte.
Aber die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei. Heute gehst Du direkt ins Internet ohne den Umweg über eine Community.
Es könnte vielleicht theoretisch noch sein wenn Du z.B. von einer GMX-Adresse zu einer GMX-Adresse schickst und der Empfänger die Mail noch nicht mit einem Mailclient abgeholt hat oder gelesen hat daß sie noch eingefangen werden kann, aber mir ist kein aktueller Mailprovider bekannt der diese Funktion anbietet.


----------



## Goblin (19 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*



> Gerüchten zufolge können Webseitenbetreiber über die IP die Anschrift ermitteln....


 
Das bleibt auch ein Gerücht
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 

Mit einer IP Adresse kann man nichts anfangen. Das sind nur Zahlen. Selbst wenn sie es könnten,was ist so schlimm daran ?


----------



## mc87 (26 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

hi an alle, hab mal eine frage und zwar habe ich für Kino.to ein update machen müssen (Divix) wobei ich dann zu einer Seite namens top of software.de gechickt wurde.hab mich dann mal auch gleich angemeldet ohne infos auf kosten erhalten          (schöne sache gratis, na dann) und zur beendigung der anmeldung dann die erheltene email von denen gelesen die mich gleich umgehauen hat,ich soll denen 24 monate lang 8 euro in die tasche stecken wegen eines abo und die krönug 98 euro soll ich für ein jahr voranzahlen. jetz mal meine frage an euch wie kann ich den vertrag kündigen wenn das überhaupt geht oder nicht mehr weiter beachten ?                                                                                                                         bitte um hilfe


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Lies mal die Links in meiner Signatur. Da stehen alle notwendigen Infos drin.
Du bist mit Deinem Problem nicht alleine. 
Guck Dir auch mal den oder andere Threads über Abofallen an.
Die Probleme der anderen unterscheiden sich von Deinem nur im unterschiedlichen Datum und dem Absender der Mahnpupse.
Grundsatz - wer sich stur stellt kann sein Geld behalten.

Noch´n Tipp - schaff Dir mal ´ne anständige Security Suite an...
Dann hätte die Dir bereits bei kino.to auf die Finger geklopft und Dich gewarnt daß Du grad im Begriff bist Dich auf vermintes Gelände zu begeben


----------



## Goblin (26 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*



> Noch´n Tipp - schaff Dir mal ´ne anständige Security Suite an...


 
Ich halte von solchen Programmen gar nichts. Sie gaukeln Sicherheit vor wo keine ist. Der beste Schutz gegen Abzocke ist Hirn einschalten und lesen bevor man irgendwo seine Daten hinterlässt. Oder von solchen Müllseiten wie K....to runter bleiben



> wie kann ich den vertrag kündigen


 
Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein.
Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Diese Sicherheits-Software (Security-Suite, oder Abzockschutz, oder einfach: WOT...) kann allenfalls ein Baustein im Sicherheitskonzept sein, aber das ersetzt alles nicht die Vorsicht im Umgang mit PC und Internet. Und dazu gehört z.B.: Vorsicht bei allen Seiten, wo man persönliche Daten eingibt. Dort alles besonders sorgfältig lesen.


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Ich halte von solchen Programmen gar nichts. Sie gaukeln Sicherheit vor wo keine ist. Der beste Schutz gegen Abzocke ist Hirn einschalten und lesen bevor man irgendwo seine Daten hinterlässt. Oder von solchen Müllseiten wie K....to runter bleiben



Klar, aber wenn brain 2.0 noch nicht oder nicht vollständig installiert ist kann ´ne SecuritySuite zumindest schon mal ´ne ganze Menge abfangen
Ich stelle das immer fest wenn ich hier oder im Antispam.de neugierigerweise eine Seite anschauen möchte. Das brain 2.0 wird doch nur in einer äußerst rudimentären Version geliefert. Die Updates und die diversen AddOns wie Abofalle 1.0, Lottoabzocke 1.4, Streaming-Honeypot usw müssen halt mühselig nachinstalliert werden.
Schau mal was oder wer da die letzten Hilferufe verfaßt hat. Wenn ich jetzt bös wär würde ich sagen Grünschnäbel mit 17-25 Jahren. Woher soll heute die Medienkompetenz kommen? Wer bringts ihnen denn bei?
Das ist "learning by error" pur und manchmal endet der "Error" halt hier wenn sie schlau sind und manchmal halt mit langem Gesicht vorm Kontoauszug.
Du bist 40, ich 52 - da hast Du einfach schon mehr Fehler gemacht und daraus eine größere Lebenserfahrung gezogen als Du als Twen haben kannst. Ich frage mich mal lieber nicht wie es mir heute ergangen wäre wenn ich heute 20 wäre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wobei ich mich frage was 18j. heute auf Flirtseiten suchen - gibts nix mehr in der freien Wildbahn ...


----------



## Niclas (27 November 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Das Thema ist schon mehrfach durchgekaut worden und die Beurteilung durch
 erfahrene User ist ziemlich eindeutig: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/tech...les-tool-zur-vorbeugung-von-onlinebetrug.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/tech...6286-mozilla-addon-listet-abzocker-sites.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/technische-schutzmassnahmen/58979-computerbild-abzockschutz.html


----------



## simsim (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*

Habe heute Briefe von einem Anwalt aus Hamburg gekriegt (Name: Sebastian Kipke) mit der nochmaligen Aufforderung zu zahlen, mit dem Beisatz: Sollten sie den oben angeführten Beitrag nicht innerhalb der vorgegebenen Frist einzahlten, werde ich die Forderungen gerichtlich gelten machen, wodurch zusätzliche Kosten für sie entstehen können"

Zwei Dinge: 
1) scheint die Firma doch ihren Sitz in Hamburg zu haben, was sie ja am telefon bestritten
2) es scheint, dass ich dann eine gerichtlichhen Bescheid kriegen werde, aber wie es auf der HP steht, werde ich dem dann widersprechen und hoffentlich wird die Geschichte damit zu ende sein!


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abo-Betrug, was nun?*



simsim schrieb:


> ...2) es scheint, dass ich dann eine gerichtlichhen Bescheid kriegen werde, aber wie es auf der HP steht, werde ich dem dann widersprechen und hoffentlich wird die Geschichte damit zu ende sein!



Da wirst Du aber noch lange drauf warten können.
Vorher wird Dir noch der vatikanische Inkassoschreck angedroht, alternativ Teeren und Federn oder Kielholen





Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki


----------

